# Australian Shepherd Attacks Young Woman!



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Warning these pictures maybe a bit graphic 

I snaped these shots just as the savage beast threw himself at the girl. Notice her look of fear!





































Sorry about the picture overload heh.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Aussies are nuts XD


----------



## ValtheAussie (Apr 19, 2009)

Been there, done that.......that's why my Aussie had to be sent back to the breeder. If an Aussie has good temperament, they are wonderful dogs; if they don't, they are really bad. I had a wonderful girl and when she died due to old age issues after 14 years, I unfortunately got a not so wonderful boy. 

No matter how we tried, including using a behaviorist, this guy would lunge, bite and do all manner of crazy stuff. It's a shame. I hope the breeder was able to do something with Val.

If you get a dog from a breeder, make sure that you really know that their dogs are good dogs and that they really are ethical and reputable.


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

Great shots and what an athletic dog!


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

You had me concerned for a minute with the title, LoL!
Hope he didn't hurt her too bad


----------



## klaire12 (Jun 5, 2009)

Hehe, big hug!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

great shots Erin. Now let me see you do that with Carsten.  :d


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

DJsMom said:


> You had me concerned for a minute with the title, LoL!
> Hope he didn't hurt her too bad


Not me, I knew coming from Keechak it had to be a play on words. But the woman does look terrified...NOT!


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

Wow, that's quite a jump!


----------



## LilMissSunshine (Nov 1, 2008)

ValtheAussie said:


> Been there, done that.......that's why my Aussie had to be sent back to the breeder. If an Aussie has good temperament, they are wonderful dogs; if they don't, they are really bad. I had a wonderful girl and when she died due to old age issues after 14 years, I unfortunately got a not so wonderful boy.
> 
> No matter how we tried, including using a behaviorist, this guy would lunge, bite and do all manner of crazy stuff. It's a shame. I hope the breeder was able to do something with Val.
> 
> If you get a dog from a breeder, make sure that you really know that their dogs are good dogs and that they really are ethical and reputable.


if you had looked at the pictures or read the thread AT ALL. you would notice that its about humor.. she isn't being serious, the pictures are just of her dog jumping into her arms, not harming her. HENCE THE JOKE 

sorry if it comes of harshly, but your whining and bitching about the SAME THING in what seems like every other thread without even reading the thread is just SO ANNOYING. Im sorry about your experience with Val and the breeder, but make your own thread about it instead of cluttering others with the little rant all over the place


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

ValtheAussie said:


> Been there, done that.......that's why my Aussie had to be sent back to the breeder. If an Aussie has good temperament, they are wonderful dogs; if they don't, they are really bad. I had a wonderful girl and when she died due to old age issues after 14 years, I unfortunately got a not so wonderful boy.
> 
> No matter how we tried, including using a behaviorist, this guy would lunge, bite and do all manner of crazy stuff. It's a shame. I hope the breeder was able to do something with Val.
> 
> If you get a dog from a breeder, make sure that you really know that their dogs are good dogs and that they really are ethical and reputable.


OH sorry you must not have gotten the joke. That's me and Hawkeye and he's jumping into my arms.



DJsMom said:


> You had me concerned for a minute with the title, LoL!
> Hope he didn't hurt her too bad


lol nope didn't hurt. Sometiems he gives me a little scratch but That to be expected from a 50 pound dog lol. I can't wait to do this with him at agility trails at the end of a good run


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

I wasn't concerned about the title at all and certainly got the joke. 

Bouwho does that to me all the time, well at least when I tell her too. I had to train her only when I give her the que, she used to just try and do it. 

Great shots you got.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

Oh, I definitely got the humor when I saw the pics .


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I find aussies love to jump on their handlers/owners. They seem to love being held too hehe.


----------

